# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  2 more Corrie Characters Binned

## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Vicky Binns is to bow out of the soap after five years in the role of Molly Dobbs.

The 27-year-old - who has played the corner shop worker since May 2005 - this afternoon announced her intention to leave the Weatherfield serial for pastures new at the end of her current deal.

Speaking of her decision, Binns said: "It's been a joy to be involved in such a fantastic storyline and it is only right that it has the explosive ending viewers are waiting for. I am very excited about playing out the rest of this plot and indeed about what the future holds."

She added: "I've had an amazing time in the show and feel it's right to leave on such a high."

After enjoying a six-month affair with her husband Tyrone's (Alan Halsall) best friend Kevin (Michael Le Vell), Molly and Kevin planned to end their respective relationships and start a new life together on Christmas Day.

Their efforts, however, were thwarted by Kevin's wife Sally's (Sally Whittaker) tragic breast cancer news. Kevin immediately ended their romance and essentially shut Molly out of his life.

Only months after their split, Molly made the shock discovery that she was four months' pregnant to either her husband or lover.

Due to give birth in August, Molly now faces the prospect of the baby's true paternity being revealed.

The soap's new producer Phil Collinson commented: "This storyline has been central to the drama of the show for a year now and I hope that the many different twists and turns we have planned will keep the fans on the edge of their seats for months to come."

He went on: "Vicky is a superb actress who has helped to make the Molly, Kevin, Tyrone love triangle one of the most talked-about soap storylines of the year. We wish her every success for the future."

Bosses are remaining tight-lipped over the next twist in the story, but promise "more shocks" to come.

Binns is due to finish filming and bow out on screen before the end of the year, with a potential tie-in to the show's 50th anniversary celebrations in December.

Other departures over the course of the coming months include Street stalwart Jack Duckworth (Bill Tarmey), Claire and Ashley Peacock (Julia Haworth and Steve Arnold) and crimper Natasha Blakeman (Rachel Leskovac).

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2010), lizann (07-05-2010), tammyy2j (10-05-2010)

----------


## alan45

Dustman Trevor Dean has  been binned in a dramatic double axing from the soap.
They are the fourth and fifth characters to get the chop in just 12 days on the orders of cut-throat new producer Phil Collinson.


Meanwhile, beefy Trevor (Steve Jackson), who has been enjoying a racy fling with sexy factory boss Carla Connor (Alison King), got the shove after bosses decided not to renew his contract.

A Corrie source said: "It's been a turbulent few weeks - everyone's wondering if any more big names will go.

"A new producer brings his own ideas and that inevitably means changes - but five stars in a fortnight is some going."



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0nCs61qbk

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2010), lizann (07-05-2010), tammyy2j (10-05-2010)

----------


## lizann

Yey Yey Yey  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Both no loss. they ruined Molly with this affair storyline, i can't stand her now

----------


## LostVoodoo

trevor the binman is hardly a shock sacking! as for Molly, there would be no reason to get rid of her if they hadn't come up with this ridiculous affair storyline. her and tyrone had years in them as a couple.

----------


## parkerman

> A Corrie source said: "It's been a turbulent few weeks - everyone's wondering if any more big names will go.


More BIG names? Is Trevor a BIG name then? I must have missed something somewhere.  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

POPULAR :Moonie:  :Angry:  :Lol:  :Sad:  Kym Marsh is being groomed as Corries BIGGEST star. :Sad:  :Sad: 

The beauty who plays {barmaid Michelle Connor and was nominated for Sexiest Female at last nights British Soap Awards signed a bumper two-year deal worth Â£300,000 last week. It comes as new executive producer Phil Collinson is AXING other Street actors.

A source said: Phils told Kym hes going to make her the biggest name on the Street.

In recent years its virtually unheard of to get a two-year deal on so much money.

But Kym is one star Phil is determined to keep. He thinks shes a great talent. Kym, 33, is said to be over the moon at his commitment to her.

However, cut-throat Collinson sacked Steven Arnold and Julia Haworth Ashley and Claire Peacock two weeks ago.

And last week Vicky Binns, who plays Molly Dobbs, and Steve Jackson, alias dustmen Trevor Dean, were binned.

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> POPULAR Kym Marsh


Thanks for the laugh, Alan.  :Rotfl: 

To be honest, I'd prefer Molly stay and Michelle leave.

----------


## alan45

> Thanks for the laugh, Alan. 
> 
> To be honest, I'd prefer Molly stay and Michelle leave.


Kym Marsh ex singer crap actor. What is the point of her character now anyway. I certainly dont think she is as popular in reality as she thinks she is

----------


## alan45

Katherine Kelly has reportedly landed an 18-month deal with Coronation Street.

The "unprecedented" contract comes at a time when the ITV soap is undergoing a cull under new producer Phil Collinson.

Stars including Steve Arnold, Julia Haworth, Vicky Binns and Steve Jackson are being axed as part of a shake-up. Yet Kelly, who plays Becky McDonald, has been given a "huge vote of confidence" by the ex-Doctor Who boss.

A source told the Daily Star Sunday: "Eighteen-month contracts are almost unprecedented at the moment so Katherine is over the moon. She canât wait to start work with Phil and is looking forward to some great storylines."

Helen Flanagan, who plays Rosie Webster, has been handed a 12-month contract, while Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen Grimshaw, has also escaped the axe.

----------

Dazzle (09-05-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen Grimshaw, has also escaped the axe.


Cleaver escapes the axe... :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> Cleaver escapes the axe...


An hearsay singer doesnt get her MARSHING orders




I'll get me coat

----------

Ruffed_lemur (13-05-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Molly and Trevor are no losses

----------


## sean slater

God, I hate all this axing in the soaps at the moment, why do they have to get a new EE and Corrie Executive Producer at the same time?! I dont care about the binman, but its a shame Mollys going. Were probably gonna have to wait till Dec till the affair is revelaed now. Thats tooo long! The way the article is talking Vicky Binns announced that she was leaving, not that she'd been given the sack, or is there another one that says she was sacked?

----------


## Katy

> An hearsay singer doesnt get her MARSHING orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get me coat


hahah, quality Alan! 

No great loss with the ones leaving, Glad Katherine Kelly has had a new contract.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Thanks for the laugh, Alan. 
> 
> To be honest, I'd prefer Molly stay and Michelle leave.


Yeah, think I would too!  Michelle doesn't do that much.

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2010)

----------


## Perdita

The ghost of Liam Connor will make a shock return to Weatherfield to put the willies up bin man Trevor Dean.

Trevor will be forced out of town by the ghost of boyfriends past. 

Liam, who was murdered by Tony Gordon, proves heâs still got a hold over his lover Carla Connor even from beyond the grave. 

Fans have watched as Trevor (Steve Jackson, 35) has become Carlaâs knight in shining armour. 

But itâs not long before the shine wears off. After hiring him as her assistant, Carla (Alison King, 36) soon realises heâs not up to the job of her lover or her assistant and cruelly dumps him. 

She storms: âYouâre an embarrassment to me. Itâs just not working is it? 

âWeâre not working, the jobâs not working, none of it is working.â 

Trevor snaps back: âGo and stuff yourself Carla. Stuff your job and stuff what we had together.â 

And he goes on to claim their romance was doomed from the start because they are haunted by Liam. 

He tells her: âYour trouble is youâre still in love with a dead man. No-one will ever measure up to precious Liam. Not me and certainly not the next mug who falls for you.â 

Carla hisses: âYes, youâre right. So pack your things, get out now and never come back.â

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2010), LalaGaga (05-08-2010), TaintedLove (04-08-2010), tammyy2j (25-08-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

What a turnaround -Carla is all over Trevor at the moment.

----------


## TaintedLove

> The ghost of Liam Connor will make a shock return to Weatherfield to put the willies up bin man Trevor Dean.


Sounds painful
LOL

----------

alan45 (05-08-2010)

----------


## alan45

> The ghost of Liam Connor will make a shock return to Weatherfield to put the willies up bin man Trevor Dean.



Sounds like a job for Sean Tully

----------


## TaintedLove

Teehee

----------


## alan45

The usually chirpy Natasha Blakeman won't be smiling much next week.

She'll find out she's pregnant with Nick Tilsley's baby, only for him to tell her he can't give her what she needs.

The hairdresser's world is shattered before she can even break her pregnancy news.

If reports her to be believed, it won't end there. With actress Rachel Leskovac making her exit from the soap, rumours are rife that her character will commit suicide.

Although she remains tight-lipped about what happens to Natasha, Rachel has revealed she is set for a "dramatic" exit that's different from the usual Corrie fare.

"I feel very honoured to make such a dramatic exit. It's quite a different thing for Corrie to do," she told Inside Soap.

"It would have been easy for them to write Natasha out quietly, because she'd been dipping in and out of the action for a while.

"They didn't have to invest that much in the character, but I'm so glad they did. I feel I've been given a fantastic opportunity." Oooh. What could it be?

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2010)

----------


## Abbie

I feel sorry for her, its not like she had any good storylines

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I feel sorry for her, its not like she had any good storylines


Me too.  Pity she couldn't have stayed and kept her baby.

----------


## TaintedLove

I`ve always enjoyed Natashas scenes in Corrie. I wiah Nick was leaving nd she was staying.
I did hear that Natsha commits suicide and puts the blame on Gail, so Gail goes to jail for it.

----------


## Abbie

No that cant happen, gail has just been to jail

----------


## tammyy2j

One another board it says that both Tyrone and Molly die and thats how Kevin and Sally get the baby as their are the godparents

----------


## alan45

I dont think Tyrone dies. As far as I know Kevin and Sally get the baby when Ty realises he is not the daddy

----------

